# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  الجرائم التي تمس الأسرة في قانون العقوبات السوري

## هيثم الفقى

الجرائم التي تمس الأسرة في قانون العقوبات السوري 
_
عبد الرحمن تيشوري_ 


لم يكن قبل عام 1917 قانون للاسرة في سورية بل كان المرجع في امور الأحوال الشخصية المذهب الحنفي. 
لما صدر قانون حقوق العائلة العثماني كان اول تدوين حديث لنظام الاسرة في العالم العربي وقد استمر العمل بهذا القانون في سورية حتى 11/9/1953 حيث صدر قانون الأحوال الشخصية السوري ثم عدل في بعض مواده بالقانون رقم 34 لعام 1975 وهو اول قانون في الوطن العربي قنن احكام الاسرة في قانون واحد. 
- استمد هذا القانون اصوله ومبادئه وقواعده من الشريعة الاسلامية التي يعتبر القران مصدرها الرئيسي حيث شرع الله تعالى الزواج ليكون وسيلة للاستقرار والتناسل تستقر فيه نفس كل من الزوجين قوله تعالى : وهو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجهاليسكن اليها )). 
- الزواج لغة هو الاقتران واصطلاحا هو عقد يفيد حل استمتاع الزوجين بعضهما ببعض على الوجه المشروع ويجعل لكل منهما حقوقا وواجبات تجاه الاخر غايته انشاء رابطة للحياة المشتركة. 
- وبذلك يكون الله تعالى صان الاسرة من كل ضياع وضمن النسل من كل حرام فالبذرة السليمة تنبت نباتا حسنا وتنضج ثمارها ليعم خيرها على الجميع. 
- من اجل ذلك شرع الله الزواج ليكون العلاقة السليمة والوسيلة لانجاب الاولاد واستمرار الحياة مع المحافظة على صحة الانساب ومن خلال غريزة الامومة وعاطفة الابوة تنمو مشاعر العطف والحنان والحب مع الاطفال لتسكن الطمأنينة قلوبهم. 
- بذلك تكون الاسرة هي الخلية الاساسية في المجتمع وهي نواة المجتمع لذا وجب رعايتها وحمايتها وانزال العقوبات بالمعتدين عليها ولقد نص الدستور السوري على آن الدولة تحمي الاسرة وتحمي الزواج وتشجع عليه. 
- لقد صدر قانون جديد في سورية انشأ هيئة اطلق عليها الهيئة العامة لشؤون الاسرة وهذه خطوة فعالة لتوطيد الروابط الاسرية اذا قامت هذه الهيئة بواجباتها. 
- وانطلاقا من اهمية سلامة العلاقات الاسروية فرضت القوانين عقوبات رادعة لكل مخالفة من شأنها المساس بشروط صحة الزواج وباتمام عقد الزواج وايمانا مني باهمية معرفة الجرائم التي تمس الاسرة ولتوسيع دائرة العارفين بهذا الموضوع جاء هذا المقال المقتضب. 
** الجرائم المتعلقة بعقد الزواج: 
لقد احاط الشارع عقد الزواج باحكام تضمن لكل من الزوجين الاستقرار منطلقا من قدسية هذا العقد لدى جميع الشرائع السماوية ففرض عدة اركان لصحة انعقاده ومن اركانه الايجاب والقبول ووجود شاهدين وحل المرأة للرجل وعدم التوقيت ليكون عقدا ابديا ويجب توفر الاهلية الكاملة آو الولاية الشرعية. 
- وكل مخالفة لهذه الشروط تفرض بحق مرتكبيها عقوبات نص عليها قانون العقوبات الخاص وهنا نقترح نحن مضاعفة هذه العقوبات لتكون فعلا عقوبات رادعة لكل من يخلف شروط الزواج الصحيح . 
** الجنح المخلة باداب الاسرة ( الزنا – السفاح ) 
- لقد شرع الله الزواج ومنحه صفة القدسية ليكون الحد الفاصل بين الحلال والحرام ومن هنا كان تحريم الزنا والمعاقبة عليه. 
- الزنا هو كل اتصال محرم بين رجل وامرأة سواء كان احدهما متزوجا آو غير متزوج وعاقبت الشريعة الاسلامية الزاني المحصن بالجم حتى الموت والغير محصن بالجلد مائة جلدة والشريعة اليهودية حرمت الزنا وعاقبت عليه بالقتل والرجم. 
- القانون السوري يعرف الزنا بانه اتيان المرأة من عقد شرعي وعلى هذا اعتبره القانون جنحة ونص القانون على معاقبة المرأة الزانية بالحبس من 3 اشهر آلي سنتين وعاقبة الزاني وبشكل عام يعتبر الزنا من وجهة نظري جريمة من شأنها المساس بسلامة المجتمع ككل وليس بلزوج وحده. 
**اركان جريمة زنا المرأة: 
- 1- الوطء غير المشروع أي آن يتحقق الاتصال الجنسي بين المرأة وشريكها. 
- 2- القصد الجرمي أي ارتكاب الفعل عن ارادة. 
- 3- وجود شريك للمرأة. 
- 4- تثبت الجريمة بشهادة الشهود آو الاقرار آو الاعتراف آو ظهور الحمل بامرأة ليس لها زوج. 
- 5 – بالنسبة للرجل قيام الزوجية وحصول الزنا في منزل الزوجية آو اذا اتخذ الزوج خليلة جهارا . 
نصت المادة 473 والمادة 548 على العقوبات الخاصة بهذه الجريمة ولابد من الاشارة هنا آلي آن هذه المادة وغيرها تحرض على قتل النساء تحت عنوان جرائم الشرف وتخفيف العقوبة على الرجل وتشجيعه على قتل زوجته آو اخته آو بنته او امه آو غير ذلك أي آن القانون منح الرجل العذر المحفف ولم يعذر الزوجة في حال مفاجأتها لزوجها في جرم الزنا المشهود آو في الحالات المريبة. 
** السفاح 
السفاح بين الاصول والفروع شرعيين كانوا آو غير شرعيين آو بين الاشقاء والشقيقات والاخوة والاخوات وهو معاشرة المرأة بلا زواج وهو الاتصال الجنسي مع انسان محرم عليه لاسيما المحرمات المؤبدة كالقرابة والمصاهرة والرضاع. 
وجريمة السفاح من ابشع الجرائم وهي تعد واضح على اوامر الله تعالى ونواهيه وهي انسياق لااخلاقي وراء الحرام بابشع صوره ومن شأن هذه الجريمة النكراء العبث بقدسية الروابط الاسروية كجزء وامن المجتمع وسلامته ككل. 
ونصت المادة 476 على عقوبة هذه الجريمة النكراء بحق الاسرة وتعاقب بالحبس من سنة آلي 3 سنوات وانا اقترح رفع هذه العقوبة آلي 5 سنوات وان يعالج مرتكب هذه الجريمة لانها تنم عن وجود مرض نفسي يجب معالجته. 
** الجرائم المتعلقة بالولد وبنوته: - خطف ولد دون السابعة من عمره 
- تخبئة ولد دون السابعة من عمره 
- ابدال ولد باخر 
- نسب ولد آلي امرأة لم تلده 
- تحريف البينة المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية 
- نصت المواد 478- 479 – 480 على هذه الجرائم وعقوباتها وهي ايضا جرائم خطيرة جدا يجب زيادة مدة العقوبة عنها لتكون قوية ورادعة. 
** التعدي على حق حراسة القاصر: 
- خطف القاصر 
- ابعاد القاصر 
- وجود النية الجرمية 
- ابعاد القاصر بالحيلة آو القوة 
وقد نص القانون على معاقبة الفاعل بعقوبات تكديرية وعقوبات جزائية ومن هنا نلاحظ حرص المشرع على حماية وحفظ حق الحضانةللطفل والقاصر والغاية التي توخاها من ذلك هي صحة وسلامة تكوين الشخصية للطفل وحمايته من الضياع واستقرار نفسيته لان من اهم مظاهر حماية الاسرة حماية الاشخاص الضعفاء وهنا اقترح نشدشد العقوبات على كل فعل من شأنه تعريض الوليد آو العاجز للخطر لاسيما الذن يدفعون باولادهم الصغار آلي سوق العمل ويحرمونهم متابعة تعليمهم . 
** تسييب الولد آو العاجز: 
- التسييب 
- الطرح في مكان قفر 
- الترك بدون عناية وغذاء 
- ترك طفل في الطريق العام 
- وضع طفل على باب منزل 
وانا اقترح في هذا المجال اعتبار كل الاعتداءات التي تقع على حياة الطفل بمثابة جريمة قتل عادية ويعاقب عليها القانون باشد العقوبات كلما صغر سن الطفل الذي تعرض للتسييب والطرح والالقاء في اماكن مقفرة وخالية. 
** اهمال واجبات الاسرة : 
- اهمال واجبات العالة العادية 
- اهمال واجب الاعالة بحكم قضائي 
- اهمال اداء النفقة للطفل 
- اهمال اداء النفقة للزوجة 
- اهمال الرجل اعالة احد اصوله 
نلاحظ آن كل هذه الجرائم تأتي من مخلفة الزواج وعدم احترام واجبات واداب الاسرة . ما اجده آنا آن المشرع السوري عمل على حماية الاسرة من خلال هذه القوانين والعقوبات التي فرضت والالتزامات التي فرضت على كل فرد لحفظ الاعراض وحماية الانسان لكن القانون ميز بين المراة والرجل ولم يعاقب الزوج على ارتكابه الزنا الا في حالات محددة محصورة اما المرأة فرضت بحقها العقوبة القوية والكبيرة لارتكابها الزنا في أي مكان لذا ارى من الضروري اعا دة النظر بهذه المواد لجهة تشديد العقوبة على مرتكبي الجرام التي تمس الاسرة وانصاف المرأة وعدم التمييز ضدها وتعديل المادة التي تحض على قتل النساء التي تخفف العقوبة على الر جل السيد الزعيم الظالم السجان ."الحوار المتمدن"

----------

